# Install Berkeley DB in FreeBSD



## cndflss (Feb 8, 2011)

What are the steps to install Berkeley DB latest version on FreeBSD. I have FreeBSD 8.0 64-bit version on my system.


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 8, 2011)

Here ya go:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 9, 2011)

Or click the links for the short version:



```
[port]databases/db2[/port]	The Berkeley DB package, revision 2
[port]databases/db3[/port]	The Berkeley DB package, revision 3.3
[port]databases/db4[/port]	The Berkeley DB package, revision 4
[port]databases/db41[/port]	The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.1
[port]databases/db41-nocrypto[/port]	The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.1
[port]databases/db42[/port]	The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.2
[port]databases/db42-nocrypto[/port]	The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.2
[port]databases/db43[/port]	The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.3
[port]databases/db44[/port]	The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.4
[port]databases/db45[/port]	The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.5
[port]databases/db46[/port]	The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.6
[port]databases/db47[/port]	The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.7
[port]databases/db48[/port]	The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.8
[port]databases/db50[/port]	The Oracle Berkeley DB, revision 5.0
[port]databases/db51[/port]	The Oracle Berkeley DB, revision 5.1
```


----------

